# My life experience with IBS



## Brandon G (Oct 7, 2016)

hi there.i just found out that i have irritable bowel syndrome.i have lived with this disease for almost 3 years now but i only found out recently as i had no idea about IBS.My life has
been a nightmare eversince i got this disease .iv been sufferin&i continue to suffer from depression and anxiety
The symptoms are so embarrasing.Bloating,inconsistent stool etc.

Let us join hands & fight this intolerable disease.im suffering a lot ,dont even kno the last tym i felt normal in my stomach.since there is no cure lets help each other in every possible way.im glad i have found this website where there are people who i can share my experience with&those who are suffering from the disease.

together we can end this.


----------

